# Limb Savers for Recurve Limbs



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

After much digging thru this forum, I can't seem to find my answer.

Does anyone use these, or the equivalent, on their recurve limbs?

Would be curious as to why or why not. Thanks in advance.

https://www.limbsaver.com/store/product.php?productid=16195


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I have used Limbsavers (though not those) on recurve limbs. I use them when there is a vibration problem and position about 3 inches from the riser. I have found no difference as to front or rear. My current set-ups do not give enough vibration to warrant them.


----------



## skc347 (Dec 9, 2004)

*savers*

:darkbeer: Used them on compound recurves and recurve .. Placed them 6 to 8 inches below tips. takes the twang out.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mods - please move this to the FITA / JOAD main thread. Thanks!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

yes it needs to be moved.. but i use the quads. i found that they work much much better than the little recurve ones


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I've used the larger limbSavers on recurve limbs. I place them approximately where the "fade out" is. I was going to put a pair on my XPressions but the limbs shoot so smooth and quietly that I just never bothered.

I only have two pair of LS's and I've moved them from one pair of limbs to another. Scotch exterior mounting tape holds them very securely.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Many use them, including very good archers but I won't again. I tried some on my limbs briefly then went to reposition them and was very careful but it pulled some of the coating off of my limbs. 

Just don't put them too far away from the riser or you will lose fps out of your limbs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I use those exact ones on a pair of my SKY limbs. Almost every single set of limbs I own has limbsavers on them. I'm pretty sure Vic uses them on all his limbs too.

They just make a much nicer feeling, much quieter shooting bow. I don't see any downside to that. If I like shooting my bow more, then I'm going to shoot it more. And for whatever reason, I think a quiet bow is more pleasant and less distracting - it allows me to focus more on my shooting. When my bow is noisy or has a vibration, I'm always tempted to tweak something to get it to settle down...

I'm also "cheap" like InKY and use the 3-M exterior mounting tape to re-use pairs of limbsavers. I still have the same two sets I used 5 years ago on my SKY limbs, and they still work just fine. 

Just don't put them near the ends of the limbs. Sure, they work there, but you are robbing your bow of a LOT of performance by doing that, for very little gain. Put them at the fade outs near the riser - on the INSIDE or belly of the bow.

John.


----------

